# Sticky  Links to DIY backgrounds



## trigger

This is the place to post your DIY background link for other to see. Please add a post with a link to the cichlid-forum thread. A mod will add it to this post, making it a refference for all diy backgrounds.

For now, we will only add links to cichlid-forum threads. If you wish, you can add a THUMBNAIL picure with the link to show people the general looks in this post. You are responsible for keeping the pictures where they are linked to. When a thread is going to show red-xes, it wil be removed from this list.

Have fun! And show us your work!

DIY BACKGROUND SHOWCASE THREAD
02-16-2014 Ratbones86's Project
04-04-2013 k7gixxerguy's Project
03-11-2013 Steve C's Project
03-11-2013 R-DUB's Project
12-30-2012 R-DUB's Project
08-11-2012 TropheusFriend's Project
08-11-2012 biglove's Project#2
03-26-2012 biglove's Project
03-02-2012 pikayooperdave's Project
09-30-2011 Agridion's Project
06-05-2011 tylervet's Project
04-28-2011 Benaiah's Project
01-30-2011 kriskm's Project
01-30-2011 bft3278's Project
01-29-2011 Malawi_Junkie's Project
01-22-2011 gcsuthundercat's Project
01-22-2011 R-DUB's Project
01-22-2011 Morpheus' Project 1 and Project 2.
01-22-2011 Orion's Project circa Oct 2005.
02-03-2009 dr2391's project
19-02-2009 archdemelo's pictures
14-10-2008 Biguzas's Background
05-10-2008 tirrals's Slate Background
30-07-2008 rchickering's DIY background using SikaTop instead of concrete
30-07-2008 BigBaby~420's Project
19-5-2008: IceBlue's Project
11-5-2008: Ahmet Bagatur's Project
11-1-2008: steelfist's Project
2-1-2008: bface1212's Project
11-11-2007: mfarmarco's Project
10-11-2007: AEON's Project
24-9-2007: Rhinokio's Project
13-8-2007: Bahney's Project
28-3-2007: LongIslandCichlid's Project
9-3-2007: Tirral's 3D bg in a 40 Gallon
21-2-2007: RRasco's 55 Gallon and 20 Gallon
30-1-2007: luv2hop's Project
16-01-2007: Exevious's Project
Tobalman's Project
sept 12 2006: Trammel's Project
LeVaK's Project
chimpkin's Project
Reiner's Project
Joea's Project
Brad's (FeatherfinFan) Projects
Marcus Andersson's Project
Oldcat's Slate Stone Background


----------



## GTZ

Reached max URL's per post.

02-16-2014 tomas2010's Project


----------



## MeganMcGuire

A lot of the links in the first post go to a blank page. I started from the bottom and worked my way up.


----------



## seamount

This is exactly what I was looking for&#8230; I love it!


----------



## kd5exp

I bought a used 55 gal tank to play with a 3D background. After looking at several on youtube I decided to try the PVC idea. I got some pieces of 2, 2 1/2 and 3 inch tube and ripped them in half on a table saw. I glued them together across the back randomly and cut holes for caves. I painted the tubes black inside and out, foamed them and then drylock them with some concrete dye mixed in. I glued a few plants up and down the walls. It came out pretty descent just couldn't get the color I wanted even mixing the dyes. I was trying to match the native granite rock around here from the Witchita Mountains which I use in my tanks. I have holes near the bottom of the tubes and then put enough gravel in the tubes so it runs out a little. That way if a fish dies and gets stuck they can be gotten out of the tubes from the bottom. That hasn't happened so far. Knock, Knock. It's been running for about 3 months now with no problems. Only thing bad about it I have so many caves sometimes you can't see a fish in there. The other is the tubes take a lot of room so the tank is not very wide any more. All in all I like it and the fish seem to love all the caves.


----------



## felixcat74

just what I was looking for!


----------



## Exevious

That sux...

I was coming to find my old project thread.... and its no longer available!

What gives?

anyway to retrieve it?


----------



## Deeda

Exevious said:


> That sux...
> 
> I was coming to find my old project thread.... and its no longer available!
> 
> What gives?
> 
> anyway to retrieve it?


Just do a search with your user name to find it. If the problem is that the pics are no longer available, that is something that can't be retrieved if you have changed/lost the pics on the photo hosting website.


----------



## TheFishGuy1

Thank you, very useful!


----------



## SirD

Hi guys, I'm a new member here.
Just got back into fish keeping from a 5 year break after emigrating to Australia from the uk, I've had a little tank for a while and a few weeks ago we bought a 60 gallon for the living room and it's given me the bug again.

I wanted a large tank, I had a 6 foot tank in the UK but it was only 18 inches tall and I always wanted a bigger one, after seeing the price of the larger setups I decided to make one myself, I've finished the stand now and it's more than strong enough.

Measurments of the tank are 2,429 / 900 / 600
280 gallons or 1050 ltrs.

I know it's my first tank build and I should start smaller but I'm a carpenter by trade and I work with more than just timber.

And if I'm really honest I do love having a project, I built 1 bed, 1 dining table, 1 coffee table, 1 bench set (to go with the dining table ) and that pattern I'm sure will continue. 
Plus the wife will only let me have 1 more so I'm making it a big one. 

I'll try to post some pics of the project as I go, ordered the glass today too.

Wish me luck.


----------



## SirD

https://s.amsu.ng/7XQbVzmu4ZoN

Any advice is more than welcome.


----------



## BlueLineAquaticsSC

This is a background I made. I used 2" styrofoam board from Home Depot for the medium. It was $20 for a 4' x 8' piece. I siliconed several layers together in some places where I wanted to add a piece jutting out. I textured it using a 3/4" spade bit on my power drill running it parallel to the surface as opposed to into it. Then I put a coat of drylok over it and then about 10 more coats each tinted a different color with acrylic paint. Some advice, use more silicone than you think you need to attach it to the back glass, styrofoam is very buoyant and if it comes lose it will come out the tank like a rocket ship. Also drylok won't stick to silicone so wipe away any excess on the front before you apply the drylok.


----------



## Deeda

Great job on the background!


----------



## Jason Downey

Here is mine. Should be viewable once approved. 









Malawi Peacock Hap Community Tank


My Malawi Peacock Hap Community Tank




www.cichlid-forum.com


----------

